# Red bump/pimple



## Zack v2 (Nov 1, 2012)

So I noticed Thor had a red bump on his belly tonight. It looked like a pimple and upon touching/barely squeezing it puss came out. Not a whole lot nor was it a huge bump. It looked similar to an ingrown hair. Not sure if anyone's dealt with this before. I didn't think to take a before picture. But here's an after. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Ew lol. Look like an ingrown hair. Never happened to my pups so far


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wouldn't worry about a spot or so on my puppy. Just keep an eye on it to make sure it's not the start of a rash or infection starting up. Keep your pup clean and dry and should be fine.

aw:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Invest in some "raw organic cold pressed cocount oil" (Nutiva is a good brand)

As well Raw organic apple cider vinegar

50/50 solution of ACV/water and cleanse the area to balance the PH level of the skin and kill bacteria...add a tblsp. to the drinking water everytime you change to balance the gut PH.

rub in some coconut oil on the sore and around - this will sooth and kill and prevent invading bacteria and treat yeasts.

Next - start adding in a tsp. of coconut oil to the diet for an internal cleanse and detox of yeast and bacteria...work this dose up over a couple of weeks to 1tsp/10 lbs. of body weight - so if 60 lbs - 2 tblsps. etc. maintain that. You may notice a proliferation of the area getting worse and may find the ears starting to itch (if haven't aready) as well as black goup. This would _likely _indicate a detox of the intesinal tract - this is the die-off of yeast and bacteria - these give off toxins (39 in yeast alone) and would indicate the liver needs time to catch up - stop the CO for couple days and re-start at lowest dose and work up again.

Also add a probiotic so as the bad bacteria are removed the good can proliferate squeezing out room in the GI tract and preventing the bad from taking hold.


----------



## Zack v2 (Nov 1, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Invest in some "raw organic cold pressed cocount oil" (Nutiva is a good brand)
> 
> As well Raw organic apple cider vinegar
> 
> ...


All that for a bump? So the bacteria in his GI caused that?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not sure where you are at, but I've seen that on my dog's once or twice and it's from a fire ant bite. Normally, there might be two or three, as if the dog laid down near a mound.


----------



## Zack v2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I'm not sure where you are at, but I've seen that on my dog's once or twice and it's from a fire ant bite. Normally, there might be two or three, as if the dog laid down near a mound.


I live in Washington. And we're on the brink of winter so I haven't seen too many bugs around anymore. But that's not to say he didn't lay out in our yard and something got him. 

It's practically all healed right now. We've cleaned it and have been keeping him dry and it's just a small scab now. 

Thanks all!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Zack v2 said:


> All that for a bump? So the bacteria in his GI caused that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


zack, gotta tell you, i work in a local er and am as ama as they come. this also translates into "listen to the vets. i have never ben a fan of walking into a natural health food store and having some high school kid "educating" me on all there miracle products. having said this i have tried a few things that gator-bytes has suggested and have found that they work. she also provided me with some "studies" when i requested them. a few were from "john hopkins". they would be pretty hard to ignore. my point is, i have learned to keep an open mind. especially with allergies and yeast infections. glad those spots are clearing up.


----------

